# Black Legion or Sons Of Heresy



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

HI all,

I'm new to 40k and have just finished my introduction post and figured I'd head over here and start my WIP thread to get some of you guys opinions.

So far I have Ive got the basis for my CSM army started. I'm going with a Black Legion paint theme, although I'm considering creating some of my own fluff and naming this army the Son's of Heresy(whatcha think?). Right now this is what I have on my bench:

1. Battleforce
2. Plastic DP
3. Chaos Lord w/ powerfist
4. Huron Blackheart

Here is what I've got painted so far. Comments and criticism will be greatly appreciated!

Edit: Ok guys this is an example of what NOT to do. This was my fist mini I ever painted. I'm sure you can notice how thick the paint looks. I used a gloss
finish on this guy and it came out absolutely horrible. So the lesson to be learned here is, use gloss sparingly.











So here is my second mini. Only glossed his shoulders and helm. I like this look better but I attempted to use a gray highlight around the shoulders and I don't really like the way it came out. I've seen this technique used before and I really like the results but I couldn't reproduce it so I think I'm just going to use the gloss for natural highlights for the time being.











Here is some more of my marines and my Lord in different stages of completion. 




















Next update I will include some more marines with the steps I took to paint them once I have found a solid technique and I will be starting my Zerks!

Comments and advice are welcome!!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The paint looks a little thick. You should try watering it down for a vastly improved result!  

I am always pleased to see a fellow Legionaire among the heretics! I approve! 

You could also probably do with a wash over the bone on the helmets. I would keep up with what you tried on the second model, though. Always trying to improve yourself is the best thing you can do! With every model, try to up it from your last!


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. I only used gloss on the shoulder pads and dull coat on the rest of the second marine and I think I prefer that look. Nice Deamons btw cruor!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe, thanks  

I'm not to sure on glossing the entire model, though. It can often come up as a wrong look. I would leave gloss for parts that are supposed to be wet blood. It can often be tricky to apply it as well, so make sure you don't gob it on to thick, as is appearently the case with the first mini you did.

Again, keep up improving!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

i agree with what has been said so far i wasnt sure at first if it was the camera making it looks so glossy, but as i look further down the marines do look a lot better without any gloss much better, when i first started painting 40k about 2 years ago i was about your level, as it been said before keep the paint waterdown then if its not quite the right shade or whatever you can add more layers more easy to get the right effect, love what ive seen so far look forward to seeing more


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

not bad, youve been painting for how long?

+rep


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and positive feed back. I've been painting for about two weeks now and don't really come from a artistic background but I really enjoy it and feel like I will improve with all the resources and help that can be found around the forums and from fellow hobbyist. You guys where absolutely right about the gloss and thickness of the paint. Also I have been using the camera on my droid to photograph my minis and it just isn't working out. I found a really good article on how to build a cheap light box and photography setup and I will link it soon.

Also I have finished a few other marines and plan on posting them sometime soon for your guys viewing pleasure. I dropped the gloss and gray highlights and think the look is much better.


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Update*

Quick update:

I got two more marines finished last night and I think they came out much better then my first two attempts. I apologize in advance for the quality of my photos but I'm working on getting a decent lighting setup but first I need to grab some more paint and brushes and I'm a poor bastard so....

Anyway heres some new stuff, hope you like.




























I still need to base these guys and I'm sure I will notice more touch up work that needs to be done but for the most part these guys are complete.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

definately improving a lot already mate. I would say leave your chaos lord and DP until you have practised on your other minis, so these two can look awesome! As you will have had more practise


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and that is exactly what I plan. I'm saving all my HQs and uber-cool looking models till I have improved my technique. Next I'm taking on my Khorne Zerks!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Those last couple do look very nice. You are improving quickly. Keep at it.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Those last couple do look very nice. You are improving quickly. Keep at it.


i agree k:


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Deimos094753 said:


> I still need to base these guys and I'm sure I will notice more touch up work that needs to be done but for the most part these guys are complete.


Well when i am finishing off i give my modles a coat of dabab black , then delven mud gives the modles a very dark feel then once thats dry i spray my modles with Purty Seal then Army Painter Matt Varnish then once thats done i start with the bases covering them with Modelling Sand give the sand a good coat of Scorched Earth , once dry i dry brush Dheneb Stone i then put patchs of Static Grass on the bases & to finish off i paint the rims of the bases Gravyard Earth =)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As others have said, you are off to a good start.



Deimos094753 said:


> ...I attempted to use a gray highlight around the shoulders and I don't really like the way it came out. I've seen this technique used before and I really like the results but I couldn't reproduce it....


A technique that works for me with edge highlights is to take a small brush (so that you are not at risk of flooding the area) and lightly run the edge - rather than the point - along the line of the highlight; if it does not show up enough you can go over it again.


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

FATHER NURGLE said:


> Well when i am finishing off i give my modles a coat of dabab black , then delven mud gives the modles a very dark feel then once thats dry i spray my modles with Purty Seal then Army Painter Matt Varnish then once thats done i start with the bases covering them with Modeling Sand give the sand a good coat of Scorched Earth , once dry i dry brush Dheneb Stone i then put patchs of Static Grass on the bases & to finish off i paint the rims of the bases Gravyard Earth =)



Thanks for the advice. I've played with a couple different basing themes and I think I'm going to go with a rocky gray type basing so it will match the rocky volcanic terrain I'm thinking about building. What I do is create a 50/50 mix of PVA glue and terrain sand, apply that to my base then prime it black and use a 80/20 mix of codex gray and chaos black to basecoat it. Then I will do a dry brush of bleached bone to add some highlights and then a final drybrush of dheneb stone to highlight the tops of larger rocks and the like.


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Another quick update today. Finished another one of my marines and started my icon barer. I really like they way this guy came out. I probably won't post another update till midweek as I have to get some more shining gold before I can do much else. Anyways heres my newest marine. Hope you enjoy.












Another view












More to come soon!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

That looks tonnes better, mate! 

Maybe you could do with a little touch-up on the right exhaust on the backpack, there seems to be a little smudge or something there.

Other than that, maybe give it a wash of Devlan Mud, and going over the black again inside the shoulderpad with the Chaos Star.

Pretty vast improvement over your first marine, at least


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I noticed I needed to touch up the shoulder pad after I posted that pick also. On another note, my wife has been painting about as long as I have and has some Daemonettes that are looking pretty nice. If she doesn't start a thread I'll post them over and what you guys think.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

looking good man, all the colours are really clean, especially the red hair. +rep


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, kinda of update today. I haven't don't much painting yet but I built a DIY lightbox and tried it out. Heres a photo I took in it as a test. I cropped it in GIMP and evened out the background color. What ya think? Below that is a pic of the ghetto lightbox I built. If anyone wants to know how I made it I'll post a tutorial. It's pretty simple, just a cardboard box with the sides cut out and some fabric taped over it to filter the light. I should finish a few more marines and my icon bearer tonight and have some pics up in the morning.











The Ghetto Lightbox


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The photobox looks great. 

Maybe give the bolter a wash of bada black, btw. It looks a little to... bright ^^


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

nice looking models! Got a soft spot for the old black legion myself. I have a tip for gold, once its dry, put a layer of flesh wash onto your gold. It gives it a nice burnished look, but keeps it striking. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

cool stuff.


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey all,

I know its been forever since I made a update but I have been doing some painting and have some stuff to post but my main pc is infected with a horrible root kit and I just haven't had time to work on it in between school and taking care of the kids but I will have some stuff up soon I promise.


----------

